# Is it the norm for a swam in a tree to build some comb?



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I haven't seen a full fledged comb with an active swarm, but I have seen where they have started to draw out cells on a spa and on branches, I guess if the swarm is in the same place long enough it feels the need to get things started.


----------



## BeeSmart (Dec 28, 2012)

I was under the impression that they normally would not build comb while outside a structure but that Africanized Honey Bees would. We don't yet have AHB here in South Carolina.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Saw one here in Il last year 100ft up a pine, they had 5 combs and a thriving hive. It was a drought year for us and they did fine. Someone finally cut them down in early august.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is an open air hive or exposed hive. Regular honey bees here in MI. There was about seven combs the size of a volleyball.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

We have seen some like that here. We wondered if the swarm got caught out by bad weather and stayed there long enough to stop looking for another spot......?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

If bees of a certain age have are gorged with honey (which bees do in preparation to swarm) and have no where to put it, they will begin to secrete wax as it is metabolized.
Bees being bees, if the swarm's scouts take a while to find a new hive space, they put that wax to constructive use.

If you look closely at the surface a swarms was on, you will often find little white flecks of wax attached to it.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

We get external hives in trees quite often here in Louisiana. I noticed that if a swarm around here stays in one place for more than a couple days they start building comb. Makes for a real easy cut out. I will be removing an external hive from an oak tree in the next couple of weeks. Ill try to get pics of it as they really are a sight to see.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got pics, how do I post


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Img


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

BeeSmart said:


> I was under the impression that they normally would not build comb while outside a structure but that Africanized Honey Bees would. We don't yet have AHB here in South Carolina.


I've heard the same thing. However, I collected two swarms last year (2012) that had started comb on the branches in upper east TN. We don't have AHB. -js


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

A couple was gone to Florida for 6weeks. When they got back they called me. I have pics but don't know how to post


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

I found 2 last year. One in a blueberry bush the size of a softball, the other (the one in the photo) 40 ft up in an oak tree. I guess the scouts never found a suitable home and the swarm setup housekeeping.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ken, 
Click on the insert image link, then click basic uploader, click choose file, click (or double click) on your pic, then click upload file. 
Try it.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

How do I attach pic


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Ken, 
Is there a kid around? lol

My kid had to show me. She did it so fast the first time, I made her show me in slo mo the second time.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

View attachment 4642


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank your daughter for me Beeman.Not all that hard once you get a kid to show ya. Thanks again


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

She said "your welcome" Ken. Nice pics BTW. Easy hive!


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Wish they were all that easy last year.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

We get plenty external hives. Never seen one africanized around here


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

we found an external hive in 1975 in a sweetgum bush, not tree . the hive was between a basketball and a beachball in size. they had enclosed the comb with wax much like a hornets nest. the only thing keeping the sweetgum from breaking over were several rattan vines hooked to other trees for support. we cut a hive off of an oak limb this past summer that had 6 pcs of comb and was about 12 " by 14" in size.


----------

